# Transfert photos Ipad vers Mac



## Diotimex (16 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
Après avoir importé les photos de mon APN sur l'Ipad via Iphoto et les avoir légendées, est-ce qu'il est possible de les récupérer sur mon Mac avec les légendes. 
Jusqu'ici, je les légendais de retour de voyage en insérant directement la carte sd sur Mac et dans Picasa. Je voudrais pouvoir faire cela au fur et à mesure sur l'Ipad mais bien sûr en récupérant tout le travail de légende lors de l'importation finale sur Mac.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## tojema (21 Mars 2014)

Personellement, une simple synchronisation me suffit pour récupérer mes photos sur mon Mac.
Je conserve les modifications faites dans Iphoto...


----------



## cillab (21 Mars 2014)

tojema a dit:


> Personellement, une simple synchronisation me suffit pour récupérer mes photos sur mon Mac.
> Je conserve les modifications faites dans Iphoto...



 bonjour 

oui c'est le plus simple réponse question pour un champion lol


----------

